# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Generating product names from product attributes and formatted fractions

## WM3

Hello,

We have thousands of product names in our catalog that I want to error proof by concatenating multiple cells.  Below is an example of a product name:
*12 x 16 x 6 Plain Box*

The numbers represent the box size (L x W x H) and are in separate cells along with the Box description. These also happen to be Attributes in our Agile/Oracle ERP system.
It gets complicated because I need some of the names to have fractional values like below:
*12-7/8 x 16-1/2 x 6 Plain Box*

Note that I need the simplest fraction available like 1/2; not 16/32.  Also note that if it is a whole number like the 6 shown above; I need it to read as 6, not 6.0 or 6-0/16.
Just to make it more fun :-), the numbers are input in decimal form to 5 decimal places. Example: 12.87500

Ive had success using the concatenate command in the past; but the manipulation of the fractions is causing issues.  Im OK with brute forcing this by adding columns and taking it in baby steps.
It seems like there would be other people with similar needs.  Hoping this has been solved before.  THANKS in advance for your help!

----------


## arlu1201

Hello WM3, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## WM3

Hello,

I pieced this together from various forum topics plus some known commands.  There are probably ways to do it in less steps; but it gets the job done for my needs.

----------

